
WordPress, Joomla and Drupal Are Not the Best CMS - stesch
https://www.cmscritic.com/wordpress-joomla-and-drupal-are-not-the-best-cms/
======
vonklaus
Has anyone used keystone.js? I am looking for a developer(node/js) friendly
CMS.

Ghost is a good idea, but its a blogging platform...and we all know you
shouldn't turn a blog into an ecommerce site.

I want something that has users and authentication, but a non-technical person
could maybe have an admin to edit content or drop widgets.

~~~
bbx
I was wondering the same thing. I stumbled upon Keystone this weekend and it's
the one that looks the most promising. Only cons is mongodb, it's lacking per
template custom fields, and is not very designer-friendly.

I have in mind a straightforward CMS in Node/Express and Postgres, that would
combine some ideas of Wordpress's Page/Posts and Taxonomies, and the Advanced
Custom Fields plugin.

The whole schema would be defined by the theme, and each template could
provide its own custom fields, with no admin-side configuration. And the CSS
classes would be scoped to the template in order to avoid conflicts.

I'm no strong developer, so would probably need collaborators to help me out.

